# Shaw Savill



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

I am looking for Bobby ***erford who sailed on the Cross and the Suvic a couple of his old mates are looking for him Jimmy Andrews and George Heggie if anyone knows where he is it would nice to catch up.

Cheers
GWB


----------

